# water in hull?



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a carolina skiff j16 that I had a center console installed in about 9 months ago. I started to notice that it was getting less sturdy when driving so i pulled the screws the installer used and there was no sealant anywhere under the console or on the screws. I also noticed the when i hook my boat up to my truck it felt heavier. I do alot of cast netting and wade fishing from the boat and wash it out good when i get home. So do you think I have water in the hull and if I do what should be done about it


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, sell it. Buy a new hull.....

It's been discussed around here about repairing a waterlogged CS.
It's a lot of work that is involved.


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats what i thought but it got dark on me and i thought i could see water in some of the screw holes. I guess if you want something done right do it yourself. Im going to the boat dealer that installed the console and let them know what a crap job they did.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Thats what i thought but it got dark on me and i thought i could see water in some of the screw holes. I guess if you want something done right do it yourself. Im going to the boat dealer that installed the console and let them know what a crap job they did.


Sorry to here about this man...that's a tough situation. I would say yes, you have water in the hull and yes, it's time to cut your losses. Unless you are dealing with an honorable person who wants to reimburse you, of course...but this is unlikely.

So sorry to here about this, man. That's one of the reasons why I got rid of my J16...so I didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess its time to start saving for an ankona suv 17. how do you go about selling a waterlogged cs j16.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

take the dealer to small claims court---and sell the boat back to him in a pretrial settlement


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> take the dealer to small claims court---and sell the boat back to him in a pretrial settlement


X2

But first try to work it out with them. Take Pictures!!!! lots of pictures!!! and have another boat mechanic look at it and sign a witness statement if you can before going to court.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear this as things like this are all too frequent. If it does come down to legal action a letter will do you absolutely no good because the arbitrator can not ask questions to a piece of paper.

Good luck.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Doesn't the CS factory just bolt on whatever accessories you request?  If so, is this guy really out of line if he did the same thing as the factory?  I've never heard about any CS dealer/service center being particularly religious about sealing screws that penetrate flotation chambers.  Even if they seal the holes, the vibration over time will widen the holes and water will still get in eventually.  Sealing the holes delays the damage long enough that they can call it "normal wear" instead of a "defect in workmanship".

"Carolina Skiff, LLC warrants the hull’s bottom construction against delamination or separation for a period of five (5) years, providing that the integrity of the hull and floor has not been damaged by improper rigging, user damage or neglect. Carolina Skiff, LLC does not warrant gel coat imperfections, stress cracks, optional accessories (or their installations), rub rails, logos, decals or bow eyes." 

If you are the original owner and it was an authorized service center that installed your console, you might be able to make the argument that you should get a new boat or repair from Carolina Skiff because their service center (not you) improperly rigged your boat.  It is a long shot because there is a lot of verbiage in the warranty that seems to be written to prevent exactly this.

Carolina Skiffs should be a great little boat, but I hear about delamination and water saturation all the time with them.  No change has been made to the design or installation of components to address the problems.  Even a simple clause that says that absolutely no screws should be used for installation or riggin of components would be good.  From my perspective, they seem to think boats shouldn't get wet.  I know that they are supposed to be cheap plug and play hulls, but that is not a good enough justification to ignore known issues.  No matter how cheap they are supposed to be, no boat is priced to be disposable.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Carolina Skiff, LLC warrants the hull’s bottom construction against delamination or separation


I don't believe he has this as an issue but rather may have an exposed sponge that could be absorbing water.



> does not warrant... optional accessories (or their installations)


This will not be an easy endeavor which ever way he turns. This might be a case as stated earlier to sell it and get a different boat.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, I know it is a stretch. The warranty doesn't address his specific issue. If he in trusted an CS service center to install an accessory and the installation damaged the boat in 9 months, he might have something to work with, but even so, it is a long shot.

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

This isn't a warranty issue. It's an improper installation issue which means the franchise/dealer is responsible for the repairs, not the manufacturer. A quick trip to small claims court will get you a new hull, or most likely a letter from a lawyer.

Saltbomb what did they say when you spoke to them?


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

Dealer told me to bring it in on Monday morning, if it is their fault - they will fix it 110%.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

wow, sounds good so far, don't let them push you around. If they come up with any other excuses, just keep telling them it was there responsability to properly seal the holes.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Dealer told me to bring it in on Monday morning, if it is their fault - they will fix it 110%.


Nice!! I think I speak for us all when I say I hope it works out for you.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That's awesome. Glad to hear.


----------

